# CPCO Exam



## nancywb (Jan 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has taken the CPCO exam yet. What additional reference would be most helpful to bring to the exam? Any study/exam tips you can share?
I hope to take this exam in the next few months and want to be ready.
Thanks.


----------



## cjmusser (Jan 16, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing.  So far I have printed out many of the links under "prepare for exam"  - there is a lot of information.  Would love to hear feedback from those who have taken the exam and how you prepared for it.

Christie


----------



## DCOMPauditor (Jan 17, 2011)

I am also wondering the same thing.  I am currently working as a coding compliance auditor and want to take this exam.  The links provided do have a lot of information.  Any info is appreciated.

Jaimy Pinheiro, CPC


----------



## krisfelty (Jan 25, 2011)

I am taking the CPCO exam on March 5th. I have all the links that were provided and am studying from that. I too am wondering what type of materials that will be needed for this exam. I am sure I will find out prior to that day. I do not think any coding books will be needed though. Just make sure to know laws inside and out. Even ones that do not seem to pertain to healthcare. Be prepared.

Kris Felty CPC, CCC


----------



## cjmusser (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked with the AAPC and they will be coming out with a study guide and practice exam within the next 6 months.  I will study multiple resources until then!


----------



## Tammy Tipton (Feb 1, 2011)

*Free Compliance Training from HHS/OIG*

I'm studying too. FYI, there is free compliance training for medical providers is being offered by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Office of Inspector General. The first session is in Houston on Feb 16. See oig.hhs.gov/index.asp.


----------



## joearmc (Mar 25, 2011)

I am taking the Exam April 2nd... I have called the AAPC and they directed me to the forum for support on how the exam is going.  If anyone has taken the exam and can shed any light, it would be apprecaited.   It is not the complexity I am concerned with, but the amount of information... there is a LOT...  Thanks!


----------



## paulavanderpool (Apr 7, 2011)

*test*

I am taking the test in May, I also worry about the amount of material on the exam. Has anyone taken the test and if so, would you share with us how it went......

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## joearmc (Apr 8, 2011)

*I Passed!*

I just got my results and I did pass the exam.  I must say that it was a *very* difficult exam.  I second guess myself on several of the questions, basically because I wanted more information in the question, but you gotta go with what you have. 

The links that AAPC has provided is a very good resouce. 

Good luck to all taking the exam... Keep studying and you will do great!

Joe


----------



## DGRAF (Apr 11, 2011)

*Resources*

Congratulations Joe. What resources did you take with you to the exam? Thanks.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jun 26, 2011)

I took the exam also and Passed.... It was a hard test... I took a boot Camp and it helped A LOT!!!!!
Good Luck and I hope you all pass....


----------



## t_marie (Jun 30, 2011)

candiceibarra said:


> I took the exam also and Passed.... It was a hard test... I took a boot Camp and it helped A LOT!!!!!
> Good Luck and I hope you all pass....



Can you please share the information about this boot camp. I'm sure many other will like to know as well.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jun 30, 2011)

go onto CoderClass.com or call 1-855-2-Code-It


----------



## t_marie (Jun 30, 2011)

candiceibarra said:


> go onto CoderClass.com or call 1-855-2-Code-It



Thank you very much


----------



## RaqPCCS (Jul 29, 2011)

*Update on Study Guide?*

Anyone have any information on when a study guide will be available from AAPC?
I have downloaded and printed a lot of the information available on the AAPC resources page and purchased Compliance 101 from HCCA. 
Thanks.


----------



## RaqPCCS (Oct 26, 2011)

RaqPCCS said:


> Anyone have any information on when a study guide will be available from AAPC?
> I have downloaded and printed a lot of the information available on the AAPC resources page and purchased Compliance 101 from HCCA.
> Thanks.


Just an update on the Compliance 101 handbook from HCCA. I purchased the 2nd edition earlier in the year and it was just revised and they sent me the updated handbook for free!


----------



## joearmc (Nov 2, 2011)

*Update!*

Not sure how everyone did on the exam, but wanted to update you that there is now an AAPC Study Guide.  I have not viewed it yet, but will be ordering it this week.  Also, there is a Compliance Officer Boot Camp to help in preparation at www.CoderClas.com.   Hope to hear everyone passed!   

Joe


----------



## twizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

*CPCO study guide*

I posted a thread on the forum recently saying I had a copy of the CPCO guide for sale... it is as new( apart from the fact it doesn't have the protective film) and unread. I am selling it only because I am heading in a different direction. The cost is $60 and I will pay the UPS ground shipping (to mainland US).
If you're interested please send me a personal message and I'll send it to you.


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 2, 2011)

You don't really need the study guide - it's like a Cliff's Notes of the laws listed (which you can take the full version of, into the test as your 'resources') - only, the study guide has a strong defense-attorney bias, and review questions, which I found to be unhelpful. Almost every resource you need is on the OIG's page. (Google: OIG Compliance - it should be the first link you get...)

I'd recommend the practice test, though.

Sorry wassock - I really didn't mean to rain on your sale...bad timing 

I take my exam December 3rd (at the same time as my 2 CPC students from the class I'm getting to teach at work! ) Wish me luck!


----------



## joearmc (Dec 5, 2011)

Good Luck Brandi!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 5, 2011)

joearmc said:


> Good Luck Brandi!



Thanks! It was harder than I expected, but I feel _pretty_ good about how I did. (We'll see sometime this week though...there's no telling for sure!) I actually took the entire 5 hours & 40 minutes, and I've never done that before - Something I hadn't considered, was that, even when questions on the coding tests (CPC, CPMA, etc.) are *REALLY* hard, _most_ of the answers can still be found, if you know where to look. 

But with *this *test, you pretty much either _know it_, or you _don't_. My resources were helpful for a lot of the test, but _definitely_ not for all of it. Also, the answer choices were really tricky on some - I had a hard time telling if they were supposed to be trick questions, or not. 

For example, it would give a choice between several items from a list (like, a list of 'Compliance plan elements' - that wasn't really it, but it works to illustrate the point...) - and ask which one was _really_ part of that list...Then on 2 of the choices, they would list real elements, verbatem, but out of one of _those_, they'd add a small phrase to the end of it. It was very confusing. 

I spent a lot of time on questions that I should have been able to answer easily, because I was being neurotic about the wording of the answer choices.  Anyways - the point is, it's *not* a test I'd recommend taking lightly, just because there's no coding questions on it - if you're not prepared, you'll have a *hard *time passing it. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## mgalvez (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck! I did hear the exam is hard and the wording is a little confusing. What referencedid you use?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 6, 2011)

mjuanes said:


> Good luck! I did hear the exam is hard and the wording is a little confusing. What referencedid you use?



The majority of them came off of this website: http://oig.hhs.gov/compliance/compliance-guidance/index.asp

By far, the most useful was the _Compliance Guidance for Individual and Small Group Practices_.

You can bring almost anything that you want, but resources' benefits are in the eye of the beholder, so only you can decide what information you'll need to have on you, and what you well enough to leave behind. My advice: Don't take so much that you'll have a hard time locating any information in all of it. You need to know the answers on as much of the material as possible, without having to reference anything.

As I mentioned, it's not like coding tests, where the majority of the time, you can find the answer if you _just keep digging_; you really need to know what information you *have*, and what you *don't have*, ahead of time. If you've got too much, you may have a hard time remembering whether you've got a reference on a specific topic or not, and you'll spend a lot of time trying to find something that's not there. I made a table of contents/index for each reference I brought, which was helpful.


----------



## mgalvez (Dec 6, 2011)

ok, thanks for the tip. Good luck on your test results.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 7, 2011)

*I passed!!!*

Woo-hoo!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 7, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Woo-hoo!



That's awesome Brandi!!  Way to go!


----------



## mgalvez (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Great job. Hard work pays off!


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Woo-hoo!



  Nice!


----------



## joearmc (Dec 16, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Thanks! It was harder than I expected, but I feel _pretty_ good about how I did. (We'll see sometime this week though...there's no telling for sure!) I actually took the entire 5 hours & 40 minutes, and I've never done that before - Something I hadn't considered, was that, even when questions on the coding tests (CPC, CPMA, etc.) are *REALLY* hard, _most_ of the answers can still be found, if you know where to look.
> 
> But with *this *test, you pretty much either _know it_, or you _don't_. My resources were helpful for a lot of the test, but _definitely_ not for all of it. Also, the answer choices were really tricky on some - I had a hard time telling if they were supposed to be trick questions, or not.
> 
> ...



I agree... with was the extra wording that was tricky... and yes, most of it, you have to know it... other then the OIG Compliance Guidance for Individual and Small Groups, I found that one to be helpful on several of the questions.  Congrats!


----------



## JudyW (Dec 17, 2011)

Get the Study guide and take the on line exam.  I agree the exam is hard, but most answers can be found the the federal register guidelines for small practices, hopsital and thrid party payers.  Make sure you look over the material they have recommended but you will not be able to look through all of it when taking your exam.  Hope this helps.  If I can help you in anyway please do not hesitate to contact me and good luck to all. 
CONGRATS!!! BRANDI. I also agree with Brandi that most of it you either know or you don't.


----------



## mcandia (Dec 18, 2011)

*CPCO exam*

It is a very difficult exam, one in which I walked away from not knowing whether I did well or not.

I agree with Brandi, you really do have to know the answers especially in order to meet the time constraints. There is very little time to research anything after reading the questions and perusing the multiple choice answers.

The on line AAPC practice exam was the most beneficial as was the Federal Register.

The AAPC study guide is helpful in the context that it helps to keep you focused.

Organizing reference materials in a way that you can quickly refer to them when needed is essential.

Maria Candia, CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## RaqPCCS (Jan 21, 2012)

*Exam Materials*

Hi,
Getting down to the wire...exam next month.
I'm finalizing the materials that I plan on taking in to the exam.
 1. Compliance Guidance for Physician Practices
 2. Compliance Guidance for Third Party Billing
 3. Compliance Guidance for Laboratories
 4. Compliance Guidance for Hospitals
 5. False Claims, Stark and Anti-Kickback Statutes
With so many resources listed on the AAPC site and the study guide I found the above to be important. Any suggestions?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## mcandia (Jan 21, 2012)

*CPCO exam*

Having the associated penalties where they can be referenced quickly for the actual laws i.e., Stark, HIPPA, False claims etc. is beneficial.

Take the time to read the questions thoroughly before answering any of them and read them thru completely even if you think you know the answer.

Make sure you have highlighted all areas in your reference material that you feel are important.

Maria A. Candia CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## RaqPCCS (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you. Will add information on penalties.


----------



## RaqPCCS (Feb 16, 2012)

*Passed!*

I passed the CPCO exam!

It was a very difficult and challenging exam; and also the most rewarding.

As previous posts have mentioned the Compliance Program Guidance for Individual and Small Group Physician Practices and Statutes/Penalties are key areas to study.

Good Luck to all preparing for this exam and feel free to contact me with questions.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 16, 2012)

RaqPCCS said:


> I passed the CPCO exam!
> 
> It was a very difficult and challenging exam; and also the most rewarding.
> 
> ...



C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!!!!!!  
It was a difficult and challenging exam.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## cjmusser (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations to all who passed. I took the exam on Saturday and my stomach is still in knots.  It was a VERY difficult test.  Many questions I was solid on the answers but there were still a handful that I second guessed and I know of at least 2 that I changed the answer and my first answer was correct.  I, too, took the entire 5 hours and 40 minutes.  It is unlike any of the other exams 

I found the most helpful to be:
1. Federal Register information on Compliance Programs for various medical entities
2. Knowing dates, fines, civil, criminal for EVERY law that is mentioned in the preparation section
3. Have a solid understanding of the different Federal Departments and what their responsibilities are in respect to each law

Even with three binders of information there was still some questions that left me really questioning because none of the answers seemed appropirate but there obviously was a "best" choice. 

Read both the question and the answers carefully.  The way they are worded is key.

If I didn't pass I will retake at the end of next month but I am really praying that I passed.  I am sure I will be pretty hard on myself if I didn't pass.

Again, congratulations to everyone who has passed as it was a very mentally challenging test!


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Mar 13, 2012)

*share more information please*



joearmc said:


> I just got my results and I did pass the exam.  I must say that it was a *very* difficult exam.  I second guess myself on several of the questions, basically because I wanted more information in the question, but you gotta go with what you have.
> 
> The links that AAPC has provided is a very good resouce.
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!

so, would you say the AAPC links of information related to this certification are enough to prepare for the exam? or did you consult any additional resources?


----------

